# Plasti Dip my rims



## Dre (Jun 6, 2010)

The rims short story they are 13 years old now! And are actually from my sister's car, as that is a van and the MOT Laws have changed about 6 years ago with a van load of tire combination they could not use it anymore.

So I did fitted them on my Lupo with new tyres etc. Wheels are standard, and it seemed fun to providing it with a different color (white) but not with permanent paint. So I came out at Plasti Dip

Now my sister is not really a cleaner so 13years of dirt.









Tar splashes everywhere.









The rear wheels.









So hope cleaning, pressure washer there, Gel Brite Rim Cleaner AB, AB + Targo wheels and brush, HD cleaner.









High pressure hose with flat spray nozzle.









After two times with the brite gel and the wheels scrubbing brush.









After all 4 rims have done incl Targo (unfortunately no pics), I decided to clay them. So did made some claylube used the AB heavy grade clay.









After the clay is this result of the rims.









Unfortunately, it really does not get much cleaner the rim really eaten a lot of damage and dirt pits, etc. Overall the rims are feeling wonderfully smooth!









Time for plasti dip!

Preparation is the key that you read on other forums too much advantage of the good cleaning of the wheels if you want to remove it there again, this only easier!

First, I have the rims with 3M tape taped









Fairly time consuming but then it is also good, see damage to this rim is just about all four









Inside taped done with some old flyers









1layer of plasti dip









Plasti Dip spray's something else like normal spray paint is heavier and need more shake while working. You start spraying is definitely recommended it is much thinner and much better everything is misty and you get a beautiful layer that is not as grainy.

After 4 layers plasti dip









After 5 layers plasti dip


















After 6 layers plasti dip


















Among all the layers that are painted are in my case more than 4 hours drying time between, I did sprayed them in the garage until the layer is usually after 30min was dry then they are layed in the sun. Didn't spray them outside due dust and lint.
Why 6 layers? rather because it is translucent white and with 6 layers, the total picture pretty opaque.

All rims inside and outside with 2 layers of wheel seal.









Before:









After:













































Total used 2.5 cans 6 layers outside and 2 layers inside the rims.

I use to clean them just some APC, washmit and shampoo and then rins them with a pressure washer.

I did the rims in early May After a good 3.5 months and around 1900miles the rims are just looking like the are just sprayed.

Total:









Close up:









Overall easy to apply and really durable!


----------



## MrPARR (Jul 26, 2007)

How is it lasting? Website says only good unto 95c and brake dust is much hotter than that. I would worry it would permanently stain.

Looks good,I like white wheels on small cars, make them look like toys.


----------



## Dre (Jun 6, 2010)

MrPARR said:


> How is it lasting? Website says only good unto 95c and brake dust is much hotter than that. I would worry it would permanently stain.
> 
> Looks good,I like white wheels on small cars, make them look like toys.


The last 2 photos are after 3.5 months and around 1900miles having driven it.

Lasting pretty well don't having trouble with brake dust stains. The plasti dip is easy to clean. But I clean them every 2weeks really don't know what it will be after 6 months and no cleaning...


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

i use the product a lot for restoring sun damaged plastic panels but never thought nit would work on wheels, if its lasting good luck to you mate, great ingenuity


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Do you still have these?
How were you washing them each week?


----------

